# RCI Points for Disney tickets



## Carolyn

Does anyone know where I can find out how many RCI Points I need for a Disney pass and what the RCI "service charge" is?  Thanks

Carolyn


----------



## Twhelan2000

*Points*

I HAVE THE SAME  questions- were you able to get an answer? This information was not available on their web site. IT SEEMS YOU HAVE TO CALL  for any info on points, which is a major inconvenience for me and I have not had time to do this yet.


----------



## Carolyn

Twhelan2000 said:


> I HAVE THE SAME  questions- were you able to get an answer? This information was not available on their web site. IT SEEMS YOU HAVE TO CALL  for any info on points, which is a major inconvenience for me and I have not had time to do this yet.



No responses yet.  Anyone.......

Carolyn


----------



## Kozman

*Points for Parks*

I'd be curious to know as well.  I inquired through Fairfield (Wyndham) about getting park tickets using my FF points.  I can't recall exactly how many were required, but it turned out to be an incredibly poor deal.  My best guess was they wanted 130,000 points for a three day pass at Universal.  This works out to about to be about $650-700 when you consider the cost of the points.  I hope RCI points are more useful.


----------



## klynn

Things have changed since I used RCI points for Disney hoppers.  I got mine right before the change.  I used 50,500 points for each 7 day park hopper plus w/ no expiration.  The transaction fee was $69.00.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Used R. C. I. Timeshare Points To Get Some Dumb Disney Tickets.  Sheesh.*

We had some seriously overripe RCI timeshare points that were set to expire unless we used'm for something pretty quick.  We didn't have time (or desire just right then) to go on an immediate RCI Points timeshare vacation, so we used'm to get some dumb Disney tickets instead of letting'm dry up & blow away without getting anything of value for'm.  

The Chief Of Staff called up RCI to arrange it.  As I recall, she not only had to use the stale points but also pay RCI some money. 

Delivery of the actual tickets was delayed because the shipping company -- UPS or DHL or whoever it was -- accidentally sent'm to an address in New York instead of here.  After a week or so of tracking down the stray envelope, RCI found our tickets & re-sent'm to us.  We've still got'm -- don't know whether The Chief Of Staff aims to put'm on Craig's List, or possibly to give'm to our daughter-in-law for her next Disney trip with her little boy.  (The 2 of them are bigtime Disney fans -- not that there's anything wrong with that.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Twhelan2000

*Price comparison*

I finally got thru to RCI. I was put on hold and transeferred several times thru representatives that i could barely understand and were not very courteous! They eventually transfer you to their travel agency.
It seems that "there is no set fee for the disney tickets, it depends on which tickets you want and you can mix cash and points.  They have 4 and 7 day parkhopper tickets.

Disney cost @ mousesavers.com
4 day parkhopper
1 adult  274.
1 child   235.
total    $509.

Points Partners cost

46000. points  (for which I have paid over $998. in maint fees and RCI fees)
  $362. cash (includes 69.00 fee)

Obviously, this is Not a good deal. buying these points was one of my worst mistakes. I have been happier and much more successful with the weeks. I have to do something with these points because some are expiring. If anyone has had  happy experience or any suggestions. I would love to hear about it.


----------



## JMAESD84

Twhelan2000 said:


> I finally got thru to RCI. I was put on hold and transeferred several times thru representatives that i could barely understand and were not very courteous! They eventually transfer you to their travel agency.
> It seems that "there is no set fee for the disney tickets, it depends on which tickets you want and you can mix cash and points.  They have 4 and 7 day parkhopper tickets.
> 
> Disney cost @ mousesavers.com
> 4 day parkhopper
> 1 adult  274.
> 1 child   235.
> total    $509.
> 
> Points Partners cost
> 
> 46000. points  (for which I have paid over $998. in maint fees and RCI fees)
> $362. cash (includes 69.00 fee)
> 
> Obviously, this is Not a good deal. buying these points was one of my worst mistakes. I have been happier and much more successful with the weeks. I have to do something with these points because some are expiring. If anyone has had  happy experience or any suggestions. I would love to hear about it.




Hopefully, your RCI Points contract or resort was FREE.  The problem that these RCI Points are causing for you is that the ongoing costs that you are paying is ($998 / 46000 = 2.17 cents per point) when RCI will convert them for discounted purchases at about 0.89 cents per point.  You're losing $1.28 on each and every point you use in this way. 

You might be better off using this week yourself,or in someother manner that does not involve exchanging it for RCI Points.......your RCI Point conversion rate for what you are paying is very poor.

This is why most everyone here on TUG, including myself, cautions that when it comes to RCI points it's (the annual costs / the annual points) that is the most important consideration as this is the cost you will pay year after year per RCI point and with MF's consistantly rising your costs per point just get more expensive over time.

If you can't use this week effectively (outside of RCI Points) you might consider dumping it.


----------



## brucecz

Twhelan2000 said:


> I finally got thru to RCI. I was put on hold and transeferred several times thru representatives that i could barely understand and were not very courteous! They eventually transfer you to their travel agency.
> It seems that "there is no set fee for the disney tickets, it depends on which tickets you want and you can mix cash and points.  They have 4 and 7 day parkhopper tickets.
> 
> Disney cost @ mousesavers.com
> 4 day parkhopper
> 1 adult  274.
> 1 child   235.
> total    $509.
> 
> Points Partners cost
> 
> 46000. points  (for which I have paid over $998. in maint fees and RCI fees)
> $362. cash (includes 69.00 fee)
> 
> Obviously, this is Not a good deal. buying these points was one of my worst mistakes. I have been happier and much more successful with the weeks. I have to do something with these points because some are expiring. If anyone has had  happy experience or any suggestions. I would love to hear about it.



Maybe you can catch some of those 9,000 RCI Point vacations to make better use of your RCI Points.  Are those combnation of Maintenannce fees, RCI Membership fees and RCI Points for one or two years?

Bruce


----------



## Twhelan2000

*Followup*

Thank you for your responses

Bruce
Those were total for 2 yrs.
Where do you find the 9000 point offers? I saw many before this purchase but since getting the points i dont seem to be able to locate any!

JMAESD84
The RCI Points contract was not FREE, the resort was free only because I was fortunate enough to have paid by credit card and disputed the charge! Very lucky for me- Nothing in this purchase was as offered. The annual costs / the annual points were also misrepresented. I have paid another yrs maintenance and am waiting for those points to be deposited and then I will be getting rid of this timeshare before additional  RCI charges are due and will use only my weeks, which i seem to have much better luck with. Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo

*R. C. I. "Instant Exchange." (9,000-Point Reservations.)*




Twhelan2000 said:


> Where do you find the 9000 point offers? I saw many before this purchase but since getting the points i dont seem to be able to locate any!


Any RCI Weeks units that's still available 45 days before check-in (or sooner before check-in -- e.g., 44 days, 43 days, 42 days, . . . 1 day) can be reserved via RCI Points for no more than 9*,*000 points -- & sometimes fewer points than that, as with 1 VA & several FL reservations we've snagged that way for 7*,*500 points each.  RCI calls those _Instant Exchange_ reservations. 

If it's within 45 days of check in & it's a _weeks_ timeshare & you're using _points_ for the reservation, whatever is still available is supposed to be no more than 9*,*000 points for the full week.  

Sometimes the RCI Points web site shows those low points numbers when it's 45 days or fewer before check-in & sometimes the low numbers don't show.  So if a high points number is showing & you're within the 45 days, call'm up & say you want to make an _Instant Exchange_ reservation for 9*,*000 points or fewer. 

Just be sure it's within 45 days (or fewer days) before check-in & that it's a _weeks_ timeshare, not a _points_ timeshare.  (Far as I know, RCI gets the full points value for points-timeshare reservations no matter how close it is to check-in day.  Go figure.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## brucecz

Others have reported using 9,000 points  to obtain trades.  We plan farther 
ahead so we have not tryed for any 9,000 point exchanges.

But good luck to you.

Bruce


----------



## Carolyn

Twhelan2000 said:


> I finally got thru to RCI. I was put on hold and transeferred several times thru representatives that i could barely understand and were not very courteous! They eventually transfer you to their travel agency.
> It seems that "there is no set fee for the disney tickets, it depends on which tickets you want and you can mix cash and points.  They have 4 and 7 day parkhopper tickets.
> 
> Disney cost @ mousesavers.com
> 4 day parkhopper
> 1 adult  274.
> 1 child   235.
> total    $509.
> 
> Points Partners cost
> 
> 46000. points  (for which I have paid over $998. in maint fees and RCI fees)
> $362. cash (includes 69.00 fee)
> 
> Obviously, this is Not a good deal. buying these points was one of my worst mistakes. I have been happier and much more successful with the weeks. I have to do something with these points because some are expiring. If anyone has had  happy experience or any suggestions. I would love to hear about it.




So are you saying we can no longer get the Disney passes for POINTS only plus the transaction fee?  I've got alot of points (app 96,000) to use before August 1st and all my vacations are planned.  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## rickandcindy23

Carolyn, you can go to RCI and check Points Partners and see what they are offering.  Yes, I believe you can use your total allotment of points and still get passes but they are doing things slightly different from before.  The cost difference between seems to be a little bit in favor of RCI, of course, at least in my case, considering my price per point in maintenance fees.


----------



## JMAESD84

rickandcindy23 said:


> Carolyn, you can go to RCI and check Points Partners and see what they are offering.  Yes, I believe you can use your total allotment of points and still get passes but they are doing things slightly different from before.  The cost difference between seems to be a little bit in favor of RCI, of course, at least in my case, considering my price per point in maintenance fees.



If you've got airfare or other vacation related purchases to make beyond your resort reservation, you can use the Points Partner program for that to use up your RCI points before expiration.

I was hoping to get a good deal on international airfare for an upcoming vacation and I think that I would have been able to under the old Points Partner approach.  They had installed the new "discount" system by the time I could request ticketing for the flights and the ticket prices they were quoting were the same best prices that I could find on-line.  So basically, if I wanted to use my points in leau of cash I could do so to get the tickets.  

In this instance I've not yet made my flight pruchase, but I wouldn't hesitate to do so if I had points which were about to expire.


----------



## rickandcindy23

JMaes, I agree, and I would do that too, if I had points that were going to expire.  I would also buy the Disney tickets with points, if I had them to use.  I don't think it is a horrible deal, but it isn't a great deal.

We actually bought our Hawaii tickets with RCI points the first year we had them which was 2005.  We had two years of points, the price per point was then only about 8/10 of a cent, and it was 70,000 pionts for the ticket.  We used our points and saved about $200 per ticket over the cost of buying the same flight directly from USAirways.  Then Rick's mom decided to join us, and her ticket was only $550, same exact RT flights that we had.  So we basically didn't save anything, after all was said and done.  But at least we used our points and didn't waste them.  

Now we PFD some of our weeks at slightly higher cost than 1 cent a point.  $460+$26 (PFD fee) to get us 45,500 points per week.  Those weeks are something I don't want to sell, but I like the idea of at least getting some value from them.  Now if I could get a 9,000 point exchange with each week we used for PFD, AND some Disney tickets with the leftover points from the weeks, then there is a REAL savings, but alas, I am a planner extradinaire, so there will probably never be a last-minute trip for us.  Darn!  

'Tis a curse to be a planner!  ARGH!  :rofl:


----------

